# Wood Greenhouse - How to build a garden greenhouse



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

Since 2008 I operate a wood greenhouse at home.

I built this greenhouse ans i would like share to you my experiment when I built it. Big project for me. But, now im prepared to produce many tomatoes

See ---> *My greenhouse project, step by step building pictures*

Cost: 800$ US with some recoveries wood, windows, doors

Me when I built it:


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Some *greenhouse repair* to do (plastic).


----------



## Utopian (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd like to see the after shot.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Utopian...

Outcome *here*


----------

